# Property prices



## robgod (May 25, 2009)

Just curious what was happening with property prices in the paphos area? Prices in London are starting to creap up, just wondering if any stabilisation was happening in cyprus or does it look set to get much worse.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

robgod said:


> Just curious what was happening with property prices in the paphos area? Prices in London are starting to creap up, just wondering if any stabilisation was happening in cyprus or does it look set to get much worse.


Hi Rob,
Property prices are not yet creeping back up here.
The only things t hat are selling are bargains, either resales which people are desperate to get rid of or special offers from developers.

Veronica


----------



## robgod (May 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Rob,
> Property prices are not yet creeping back up here.
> The only things t hat are selling are bargains, either resales which people are desperate to get rid of or special offers from developers.
> 
> Veronica


What is the general consensus for property prices, is it expected that they will recover within the next 5 - 10 years?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

robgod said:


> What is the general consensus for property prices, is it expected that they will recover within the next 5 - 10 years?
> 
> Thanks


They will certainly recover slowly but I doubt that there will be the price hikes that have occurred in the last few years.
The general feeling is that prices have now gone as low as they are likely to and from next year they will start to rise again but far more slowly than before.

Veronica


----------

